# Travel Agency for Visa Extension - Eastwood City



## mrcurtis08 (Nov 17, 2012)

Just moved from Dumaguete to NCR - Eastwood City. Needing to get visa extension, but really don't want to go through the hassle of taxis, long lines, etc. In the provinces, travel agencies would do it for you for about PHP 500. I just asked an agency near here (WOW Philippines Travel) and they said their fee is PHP 6500!
Does anyone know of a reputable agent in or around the Eastwood City area that offers this service for a better price?


----------

